# small turf farmer needs advice



## sodman01 (Dec 24, 2015)

new guy to the forum.
I have a small sod farm and im looking at buying a used harvester 
. wanted to see if anyone on this forum has operated a trebro or brouwer automatic harvester. there are a few around at petty good prices, the old cutter I have now is a brouwer on a 3600 ford, about a 1975 model


----------

